# "Sleeping girl's face tattooed with stars"



## dice (Jun 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The tattooist embroiled in a row with a teenage girl who claims he tattooed 56 stars on her face when she only asked for three has said he will help pay for them to be removed.
> 
> Rouslan Toumaniantz said today that Kimberley Vlaminck 'absolutely' agreed she wanted 56 stars tattooed on the left side of her face.
> 
> ...



Source + More pics: Daily Mail

Oh yes, and we have a tattoo/pierce thread here. Probably more appropriate there but it's too late now.


----------



## evening (Jun 17, 2009)

My husband showed me this yesterday. It's freaking hilarious. I wonder if she'll get them all removed except for three? 
No comment about the artist, he's scary!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 17, 2009)

I call BS on this, I believe the artist more then this girl. That she only came up with this story after she went home and her dad went nuts. I just cant see how anybody could fall asleep while getting a tattoo. 

I even saw a photo of her posing for the artists portfolio after she had it done in a news report. If he fucked up and tattooed her whole face instead of just three stars why would she have posed for him?


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I call BS on this, I believe the artist more then this girl. That she only came up with this story after she went home and her dad went nuts. I just cant see how anybody could fall asleep while getting a tattoo.
> 
> I even saw a photo of her posing for the artists portfolio after she had it done in a news report. If he fucked up and tattooed her whole face instead of just three stars why would she have posed for him?


She must have been very very drunk or something. /s
I agree, BS.

Either way stars or no stars, I don't think she would look any different.


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 17, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Jules Clocher, a Belgian psychologist, said: 'The trauma this girl must be feeling is indescribable.  She feels like a circus freak - and no wonder, because she looks like one.'



I second that BS call.  Nice piling on by the "psychologist" as well.  Nobody 'falls asleep' while getting their face tattooed and stays asleep with a needle poking on their cheeks, nose, around the eyes, etc.  Nobody would walk calmly out of a shop either with that many unwanted tattoos.  Stupid kid (although an adult by age) makes stupid decision and then comes up with a stupid idea to pass the blame for her actions.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 17, 2009)

At first i thought BS, but then i saw the pic of that man...

He must of got carried away.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol, the stars take the shape of a three. Looks like miscommunication to me


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy shit! Is that last picture really the tattoo artist?


----------



## evening (Jun 17, 2009)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Lol, the stars take the shape of a three. Looks like miscommunication to me



You're right, I didn't notice the pattern until you mentioned it. That's still one hell of a misunderstanding.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 17, 2009)

Why why why get a tattoo done without a stencil? That would have tipped her off right away.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2009)

Fuckin awesome tat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I say keep it ya dumb liar/drunkard!


----------



## badgerkins (Jun 17, 2009)

evening said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao, it's like something you'd expect in a phoenix wright case.


----------



## Skye07 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, puts Belgium in a good spotlight again *sigh*...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 17, 2009)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> evening said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like Apollo Justice, too noobish of a case for Phoenix.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 17, 2009)

She got owned...................

How do you mix up asking for 3 stars not 56?


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't understand how you could fall asleep as there is a needle digging through your face.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jun 17, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Why why why get a tattoo done without a stencil? That would have tipped her off right away.



what sort of halfwit artist couldn't freehand a bloody star? really


----------



## Jaems (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe the artist even if he looks like a dumbass.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 17, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the point. Stencil makes sure the artist and the customer are both envisioning the same end result. It helps to avoid situations exactly like this, where the customer ends up not getting what they wanted (supposedly).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

First of all, believe me when I say it...THERE IS NO WAY, ABSOLUTELY NOOOO WAAAY that person can fall asleep while getting tattoo, unless it took some kind of heavy drug or got anastetic, but it's very common and dangerous procedure, and risk of complications is by far higher..
Drunk person couldn't fall asleep even if it wanted..
Also, noise is quite high..

That being said, the things that this girls said is pure bullshit, anyone with half brain can see that she's lying....Tattooing your face is extremely painful, especially part around eyes and nose..

I'm really pissed with this, because it will only bring tattooing to bad name again..
Tattoo artist is stupid for agreeing to do that type of tattoo on 18 years old girl. Not many professional artists that actually care about what they do (and not only money) would do this type of tattoo to random people..
Here in Croatia, we have couple of "bigger" tattoo saloons, and they would do head/facial tattoos only to people that already have majority of their body covered in tattoos, the same goes for hands (upper palm and fingers)..



			
				Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Why why why get a tattoo done without a stencil? That would have tipped her off right away.
> Because some artists can pull out freehand, and know what they're doing.....However, all geometrical shapes should be done with stencils, and yeah, this tattoo was supposed to be made with stencil!
> 
> QUOTE(Blood Fetish @ Jun 18 2009, 12:59 AM) Not the point. Stencil makes sure the artist and the customer are both envisioning the same end result. It helps to avoid situations exactly like this, where the customer ends up not getting what they wanted (supposedly).


Exactly, I got freehand done one me, but only when I was completely confident in what I'm getting, and when I was sure that my tattoo artist (my friend) knows exactly what I'm looking for..


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 18, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Not the point. Stencil makes sure the artist and the customer are both envisioning the same end result. It helps to avoid situations exactly like this, where the customer ends up not getting what they wanted (supposedly).


If I went to a tattooist and he tried to use a stencil on me for something as simple as that facial work I'd walk straight out again.

Cases like this are partly why in the UK virtually nobody will tattoo faces, necks or hands.


"She claimed the Toumanaintz misunderstood her French and English."  Rouslan speaks better English than most people who have it as a first language - anyone who's conversed with him online will see that to be the case.  I think this maybe some sort of publicity stunt...


----------



## Ultratech87 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, she's lying out of her ass for this one. You'd have to be very heavily medicated and/or drunk to seemingly fall asleep during something like that, and even then, it's extremely unlikely. I couldn't even imagine that happening. She's just pissed and trying to get some money (or publicity?) by making up a bunch of shit.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 18, 2009)

Man, she needs to write a book about sleep techniques. Many people can't fall asleep in their beds. Yet she can do so while having a needle dragged across her face.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 19, 2009)

people just just invest in gold rings.  at the very least they're worth much more.


----------



## chrispinifer (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe it's just a ploy to get attention for his tattoo shop - maybe they're BOTH faking it. *shifty eyes*


----------



## oliebol (Jun 20, 2009)

No offence but Belgian people are dumb as donkeypoo, everyone in the Netherlands thinks the same way


----------



## Noitora (Jun 20, 2009)

What a stupid bitch.


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> What a stupid bitch.



This

___

I can't fall asleep when I've got something as small as a headache, or an acheing bruise. I find it hard to believe she was able to sleep with a tattoo needle constantly digging into her skin.

He should probably get CCTV in his tattoo parlour or something, or if he already has it, get some video evidence to show she wasn't asleep.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Hypocritical B1tch.

Leaving the tatoo shop without looking carefuly at the tatoos. Falling asleep when being tattoed. Oh and claimed theres miscommunication when 56 and 3 are so far apart.

[sacarsm]I'm sure it takes a genius to see through this BS scam.[/sacarsm]


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

This is so obvious its BS its not funny. As we've all thought, 'How the hell does someone fall asleep when getting tattoos on their face"? Also as it says in the article even if she removes them she'll still look as hilarious as she does now! You'd think that maybe after he started doing the fourth tattoo she'd have stopped him since she was so obviously awake.


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

What a joke.


----------



## beamquaker (Jun 20, 2009)

she fell asleep she must be the hardest girl on earth . i have had a few tattoos and every one hurt .


----------



## Translucentbill (Jun 20, 2009)

At least someone can get it right!


----------



## Trolly (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, bloody hell at those things in his ears and nose. Am I just looking at it wrong or has he actually made massive holes in his ears and stretched them with those massive round things? Scary.

And yeah, calling BS, sounds like an idiot.


----------



## Law (Jun 22, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Haha, bloody hell at those things in his ears and nose. *Am I just looking at it wrong or has he actually made massive holes in his ears and stretched them with those massive round things? Scary.*
> 
> And yeah, calling BS, sounds like an idiot.



Seems to be the fasion these days, I know a few people who have streched holes in their ears. Not as big as that man though, but still noticable.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 22, 2009)

What the hell. Just like everyone else said this is bullshit on so many levels. What cracks me up is seeing her with the tatoos on her face and a belt buckle that says 'sexy' on it. Just makes me think even less of her I guess. It even says in the article that she felt differently just as she was gonna see her dad. Is it even possible to leave the shop without even checking the mirror?


----------



## vergilite (Jun 22, 2009)

1.Look son


2.Whats that dad


3.Why its a big pile of BULL SH*T son


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 22, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Seems to be the fasion these days, I know a few people who have streched holes in their ears. Not as big as that man though, but still noticable.



I'd hardly call it "the fashion." Having stretched ears has taken somewhat of a following in the past 4 years but is still commonly frowned upon by society. Most people don't even know about it unless they see it first hand or is mentioned in some type of media. Body mods are still far from mainstream.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But anyways, the moment I heard this, my BS detector was going all types of crazy.


----------



## Zarkz (Jun 22, 2009)

XD hahahaha, how does that guy eat? And what kind of stupid bitch what get a tattoo from that guy?


----------



## Law (Jun 22, 2009)

Blythe31 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? It seems to be pretty common in Britain, you can hardly go anywhere without seeings body modifications of some sort.

Although I guess it depends on the type of crowd you hang out with.


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 22, 2009)

OMFFG! that artist looks scary! how do kiss him!? lol not gay or anything but seriously! WTF?! does it hurt when he sneezes? lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> XD hahahaha, how does that guy eat? And what kind of stupid bitch what get a tattoo from that guy?


You obviously haven't seen some of the body-modification artists around the world (including tattoo artists)..I won't say that this guy is good, because I don't know him, but there are many many people extreme looking like him, and they do excellent, amazing job..

What does it matter how the guy looks?


Kinda makes me feel sad to see some of the primitive comments here, just like the ones I hear in my real life..Some people need to learn what is tolerance!


----------



## vergilite (Jun 22, 2009)

YEAH in Britain it is quite common to see body modification (mostly tattoos though) my friend has a rose tattoo on the underside of his wrist a bull piercing and tunnels in his ears although not as big as the artists and i think the majority of the people in this thread are tolerant they just are not used to seeing the more "extreme" body modding although i must agree that it must be difficult to eat, i imagine if he were to sneeze some would come out of the tunnels


----------



## Just Joe (Jun 22, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

>



This is what I envision p1ngpong to look like if he had had a fist fight with a Terminator who had a penchant for body art.

As for this girl it's utterly ridiculous, maybe the tattooist should accept that he should have reconsidered whether to put 56 stars on an eighteen year old girl as requested, but given his image, it's clear that he has no qualms about full facial tattoos, so he probably wouldn't have a seconds thought about it really.

The thing is though, there is no way in hell I could sleep through that procedure on half of my face, and I have very little doubt she could have either. In my opinion, regretting what you've consented to isn't a reason to lie. The moment she, and her family, started making libellous comments about the tattooist, I would have refused to give her any help to remove them if I were in his position.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 23, 2009)

Just found out she lied. She was awake during the process, she just lied to her dad because he got angry at her...


----------



## OSW (Jun 23, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Just found out she lied. She was awake during the process, she just lied to her dad because he got angry at her...



Yes! I found out earlier today too haha.

We were spot on eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smart bunch of tempers.

I read it in the MX "newspaper" (lol, pretty shitty free paper but it's a fun read.) Wonder if you found out the same way fellow aussie? or maybe via the herald sun?


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Kinda makes me feel sad to see some of the primitive comments here, just like the ones I hear in my real life..Some people need to learn what is tolerance!


I agree, some people are just far too ignorant, or judgmental of others for their own good. It's quite unfortunate people judge before getting to know anyone, they don't seem to realize they're missing out on many opportunities to make great friends. It's like the saying goes, "Don't judge a book by its cover."

Back on topic, it's good she's admitted to lying, but the damage to the tattooist has pretty much been done, since there was legal investigations but then again it might just be good publicity as well.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 23, 2009)

Never had a tattoo on my face before, can't judge this myself. If the guy's willing to pay for half, he must be a pretty honest guy to act responsible for another's ignorance. Either that, or because he looks like he can't be trusted.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, as anyone with half a brain suspected, she was lying and has admitted it:

Updated Story

Just more non-news trumped up through sensationalism.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 23, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yahoo.com.au... I didnt leave the house today... no MX for me...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

When I saw this in the news I LMFAO'd. Too bad she lied though...


----------



## MrDillDough (Jun 25, 2009)

I too cannot believe the fact that she fell asleep during the procedure. I thought that getting permanent tattoos hurt like hell. 

And yeah, I would believe the tattooist more. Like, look at him.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 26, 2009)

The guy looks like a tattoo artist from hell.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 26, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> The guy looks like a tattoo artist from hell.



Tattoo artists rarely look _angelic_...


----------

